# TivoWebPlus



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi, have a ?, 
I Zippered my tivo, and can use TivoWeb just fine... 
I did a port foward, so I could access it remotely (from work). I have turned the port foward back off after testing, since anyone would be able to go to the port I forwared (8092) if thay had my IP, and access my tivo. 
Is there a way to password protect this?


----------



## isdnmatt (Feb 17, 2005)

Time to search. Edit your tivoweb.cfg and put any username and password you would like to use.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The_WRAiTH said:


> Hi, have a ?,
> I Zippered my tivo, and can use TivoWeb just fine...
> I did a port foward, so I could access it remotely (from work). I have turned the port foward back off after testing, since anyone would be able to go to the port I forwared (8092) if thay had my IP, and access my tivo.
> Is there a way to password protect this?


Go to /tivowebplus and edit the tivoweb.cfg file 
line 1 - username
line 2 - password

edit darn beat me

also edit the default port otherwise all unrequested http access tries to go to TWP.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

http://tivo.hobby-site.org/article/12414/


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> http://tivo.hobby-site.org/article/12414/


Cool thanks, but I was trying to follow the instructions, and it says to Click on Hackman and then commands.... I don't see those on the page, I used Zipper to hack it, is this a different version? I belive this said it was 1.2.1


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The_WRAiTH said:


> Cool thanks, but I was trying to follow the instructions, and it says to Click on Hackman and then commands.... I don't see those on the page, I used Zipper to hack it, is this a different version? I belive this said it was 1.2.1


Hackman is not installed by default with the zipper. The zipper is intended to make it easy for newbies to install basic hacks to enable things like NCID, MRV, HMO, backup season passes and channel prefs. Hackman is a more advanced tool that makes it easy to manage your hacks and make adjustments to vital system files. Unfortunately this ease of making adjustments can have destructive results and if you don't have the background in making the adjustments manually you would be stuck with having to start over. If you are a newbie I would recommend sticking with manual adjustments. If you are not a newbie go ahead and install and use it. Its a great tool.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Hackman is not installed by default with the zipper.


That's good to know. 

With a zippered TiVo, you'll obviously have to replace any "/ptvupgrade/" references in the guide.


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> http://tivo.hobby-site.org/article/12414/


Nice! Good work! I thought it was a great write up.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> Hackman is not installed by default with the zipper. The zipper is intended to make it easy for newbies to install basic hacks to enable things like NCID, MRV, HMO, backup season passes and channel prefs. Hackman is a more advanced tool that makes it easy to manage your hacks and make adjustments to vital system files. Unfortunately this ease of making adjustments can have destructive results and if you don't have the background in making the adjustments manually you would be stuck with having to start over. If you are a newbie I would recommend sticking with manual adjustments. If you are not a newbie go ahead and install and use it. Its a great tool.


When I restarted the tivoweb, one of the listed things that it shows it's running was Hackman... ????


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The_WRAiTH said:


> When I restarted the tivoweb, one of the listed things that it shows it's running was Hackman... ????


I guess not INSTALL is incorrect It is not ENABLED (or listed as a module) in TWP by default. You just happen to stumble upon one of the was to enable it. I described it as that to discourage newbies from trying until they learn more and are a bit more capable. It cuts down on the "I used hackman to ..., and now my system is hosed. What do I do to fix it?" type posts. Standard security thru obscurity. If you are smart enough to enable it intentionally, you are probably smart enough to fix the mistake. If you are a newbie (I consider myself one still), now that you have Hackman on use it carefully and go read and understand the Hackman readme file and the support threads.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> I guess not INSTALL is incorrect It is not ENABLED (or listed as a module) in TWP by default. You just happen to stumble upon one of the was to enable it. I described it as that to discourage newbies from trying until they learn more and are a bit more capable. It cuts down on the "I used hackman to ..., and now my system is hosed. What do I do to fix it?" type posts. Standard security thru obscurity. If you are smart enough to enable it intentionally, you are probably smart enough to fix the mistake. If you are a newbie (I consider myself one still), now that you have Hackman on use it carefully and go read and understand the Hackman readme file and the support threads.


I haven't enabled it... I was going to instlall it, but I just noticed when I re-started the tivoweb (after making the tivoweb.cfg change to put a user name an password, change port ect) that during the start up, it showed Hackman.

On a side note, some one from work was telling me (we were access my tivo from work) that there should of been an option for changing the channel, that he didn't see on mine... is this something that needs to be added...etc..


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

those options don't work on 6.2 dtivos


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> those options don't work on 6.2 dtivos


ahhh, ok, yeah, I think he's still on 4x...

Of course that would'of been cool to have, I would have a lot of fun changing the channel on my wife why I was @ work


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The_WRAiTH said:


> I would have a lot of fun changing the channel on my wife why I was @ work


Thats a good way to get yourself hurt if she ever found out.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> Thats a good way to get yourself hurt if she ever found out.


Yeah, but it sure would be funny... oh well, same I can't do it...


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The_WRAiTH said:


> Yeah, but it sure would be funny... oh well, same I can't do it...


You see sweetie it just changes all by itself to the Playboy channel, It just might work.


----------



## tca32123 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Guys ..

OK, so I've zipped my Tivo successfully and have it up and running. I've accessed TivoWebPlus via my LAN, but want to be able to set it up so I can access from work, etc.

The way I read http://tivo.hobby-site.org/article/12414/ I have to access Hackman from the TivoWebPlus main menu. However, its not there. How do I get access it? How do I access the tivoweb.cfg file?

Thanks, guys.


----------



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

tca32123 said:


> Hey Guys ..
> 
> OK, so I've zipped my Tivo successfully and have it up and running. I've accessed TivoWebPlus via my LAN, but want to be able to set it up so I can access from work, etc.
> 
> ...


Try a search here or on Google. There's plenty of info out there, you just have to find it.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

tca32123 said:


> OK, so I've zipped my Tivo successfully and have it up and running. I've accessed TivoWebPlus via my LAN, but want to be able to set it up so I can access from work, etc.
> 
> The way I read http://tivo.hobby-site.org/article/12414/ I have to access Hackman from the TivoWebPlus main menu. However, its not there. How do I get access it? How do I access the tivoweb.cfg file?
> 
> Thanks, guys.


Read the Hackman readme to find out how to activate Hackman although you don't need to mess with Hackman to get outside access.

tivoweb.cfg is in the /tivowebplus directory. Add a username, password and change the default port in there and you are well on your way to accessing TWP from outside your network. There have to be dozens of posts in this forum detailing how to do this, just search a little.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

tca32123 said:


> Hey Guys ..
> 
> OK, so I've zipped my Tivo successfully and have it up and running. I've accessed TivoWebPlus via my LAN, but want to be able to set it up so I can access from work, etc.
> 
> ...


As I said before earlier, Hackman is not enable by default with zipper. This is because it is too easy for a newbie to hose their system. If you can't figure out how to get it to work by yourself, you probably aren't ready to use it.

Having said that, If you want to access TWP remotely:

Telnet to your tivo 
go to the TWP directory 
edit the tivoweb.cfg file change the port to something like say 8090 
save the change and restart your tivo 
to access TWP now you type in IPAddressortnumber like 192.168.1.100:8090

Next go to dyndns,com and signup for a dyndns account. 
This will allow you to keep track of your home IP when it changes.

On your router setup find the port forwarding section and forward all traffic on the port you specified to go to the IP of your Tivo. In the above example all traffic on 8090 will be forwarded to 192.168.1.100

More detailed information is in the zipper support thread do a search of that thread for terms like dyndns or port forwarding, or remote access.


----------

